

Show HN: Borderless-Gaming - An Open Source Fullscreen Alternative on GitHub - dmxt
https://github.com/Codeusa/Borderless-Gaming

======
Morphling
But don't many games already support "Fullscreen Window" or "Borderless"
modes? I don't play many different games, but the ones I play have this
feature already.

Or is this more a thing for console ports?

